# How do I bridge connections?



## Master_of_Time (Oct 3, 2008)

So my problem is with setting with bridging - I have two 1000 onboard ports and I want to make them act like a single connection. A while ago a friend who is on the same ISP as me got a 10/100 card and bridged it to his onboard port and got double the speed!  His limit was around 1.8 MB/s and after the bridge it was a solid 3.5MB/s. So I got a 5-port Netgear switch, bought another IP and I made annother LAN connection. Each of the connections work with around 5MB/s, which is my limit, but I want want to use double bandwith on one PC. So when I bridge the two connections their IPs disappear and tge bridge gets 0.0.0.0 everywhere (IP, gate, subnet mask). So my question is - do I have to buy another IP from my ISP and set it up on the bridge, or is the bridge supposed to get some fake IP automatically?  I know that this trick works with my ISP, but I don't remember what settings my friend had and I SUCK at networking. Help please.


----------



## mrhuggles (Oct 3, 2008)

i think pppoe can multilink, thats the term your looking for i think, i did that with ppp back in the modem days, that was alot of fun


----------



## Master_of_Time (Oct 3, 2008)

I have no idea what you just said...  Seriously, you need to explain this to me in a more simple way - I have absolutely no knowledge in networking.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 3, 2008)

Your NIC is completely unrelated to your internet speed. You can't just use two and get double the speed. Modem>ISP line is the bottleneck, not your LAN.


----------



## Homeless (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you're trying to do something impossible with your connection


----------



## xu^ (Oct 3, 2008)

maybe he somehow speeded up his "lan" speed rather than his internet connection ?

your download speed is governed by your isp ,no program/hack can suddenly enable you to double your speed ,which leaves faster lan speed as only option.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is how my ISP works: the limitation is bandwith per IP. Example: 1 IP = 5MB/s. 2 IP's for 2 PC's 2x5MB/s. So when you buy a second IP they give you another 5MB/s of bandwith. My question is: how can I use the bandwith of two PCs on one PC?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 3, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> Here is how my ISP works: the limitation is bandwith per IP. Example: 1 IP = 5MB/s. 2 IP's for 2 PC's 2x5MB/s. So when you buy a second IP they give you another 5MB/s of bandwith. My question is: how can I use the bandwith of two PCs on one PC?



First of all your router has to be in bridge mode, otherwise it'll be the client itself. When in bridge mode your machine directly connect to the ISP. If, like you said, they allow multiple IP's to connect per line and limit bandwidth per IP you would require some dial up line, ie PPPoE. 

From there: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307849

Still, wouldn't you require two accounts? Test it on two separate PC's first.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I'm not using a modem or anything, it's just a cable that goes from their office to your home. It's a LAN. They get a huge bandwith and then they cut it down to segments for the user. Then there's a cable from their server/router/whatever to you. The cable is attached to trees... Then they drill a hole in the frame of a window so the cable can get in your house/apartment. This is how ISPs provide service in Bulgaria.  I only have a gigabit switch that splits the cable, nothing else.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 3, 2008)

Master_of_Time said:


> Well, I'm not using a modem or anything, it's just a cable that goes from their office to your home. It's a LAN. They get a huge bandwith and then they cut it down to segments for the user. Then there's a cable from their server/router/whatever to you. The cable is attached to trees... Then they drill a hole in the frame of a window so the cable can get in your house/apartment. This is how ISPs provide service in Bulgaria.  I only have a gigabit switch that splits the cable, nothing else.



Not sure what to respond to that. Photos?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2008)

think of him as being in a large LAN environment, with a large bandwidth controlling router.

Simplyfying it, he has two IP adresses with 5MB/s each, and is trying to figure out how to get them to the same PC.

To be honest you need two cables ran to your room, imo - and then you need a router with dual ethernet WAN ports. it will allow TWO downloads/connections at 5MB/s, but it CANNOT give you ONE connection at 10MB/s


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> think of him as being in a large LAN environment, with a large bandwidth controlling router.
> 
> Simplyfying it, he has two IP adresses with 5MB/s each, and is trying to figure out how to get them to the same PC.
> 
> To be honest you need two cables ran to your room, imo - and then you need a router with dual ethernet WAN ports. it will allow TWO downloads/connections at 5MB/s, but it CANNOT give you ONE connection at 10MB/s



From what I understand it should be possible. Though such techniques tend to apply to dial up environments. Think of the good old 128K ISDN lines. I wouldn't know of any application that achieves the same in this situation though. Perhaps those router oriented Linux distributions support such things, create your own router in that case. Why don't you ask your friend for help, since he did it already?


Still I'd like to see the Ethernet trees and holes in the homes.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Oct 3, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Still I'd like to see the Ethernet trees and holes in the homes.


Yeah, no problem. My phone doesn't have a camera, but my mom's phone has one. A crappy vga camera, but a camera. I'll take some pics and I'll show it to you. BTW, malware, the news editor, is from Bulgaria too. He can confirm this.
About the bridging - I just found out that Win actually now uses both of the connection - I launched a BitTorrent app and started downloading from the first IP with 5MB/s and then I launched WoW (I play in the Blizzard Servers) and there was no lag. Win now uses one IP for some apps and the second - for other apps. So a actually got double bandwith, but not for a single app. But that's pretty cool too - now I can have different programs at the same time with different I-net traffic, but they're not limited by each other and no performance is sacrificed. About my friend - he doesn't answer my calls for more than 6 months 'cuz I have a better PC. He reaaly wanted a quad core, but his parents didn't give him the money for a new 'dream' PC and now he hates me 'cuz I have a better PC. He's acting like a whiny bitch, but hey, it's not my problem.  And thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> From what I understand it should be possible. Though such techniques tend to apply to dial up environments. Think of the good old 128K ISDN lines. I wouldn't know of any application that achieves the same in this situation though. Perhaps those router oriented Linux distributions support such things, create your own router in that case. Why don't you ask your friend for help, since he did it already?
> 
> 
> Still I'd like to see the Ethernet trees and holes in the homes.



the way it worked in the ISDN days was dual pipes.

Sticking with the 5MB/s thing, its impossible to merge the two for faster speeds - you can have two pipes going at 5MB/s (for example, a download accelerator getting half from each pipe for a total of 10MB/s) but you cant ever get 10MB/s from a single pipe.

The problem here is, in windows when you bridge it assigns one IP, and if you dont bridge, it will only ever get data off one connection.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Oct 4, 2008)

The promised pics are here! 
The fine work of the LAN guys:

















The fine work of the cable guys:




Are they qualified or what?!? 
Finally, my PC, but the pic is VERY sh*tty:




I'll post some pics on the cables in the trees when I can. Cheers!


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 16, 2008)

Try this for info.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link_aggregation


----------

